# Colorized images of the Russian Revolution



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2013)

Photo Palace Bus: Russian Revolution photos discovered by photographer's granddaughter in home's basement | Mail Online


All these findings are so important .... doubly so when they aren't "commissioned" but rather .. man in the street. With very slow film these must have required great patience -- by_ everybody_ .. 

MM


----------



## johnbr (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes someone put a lot of work in to them.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 14, 2013)

Great find.....the colour makes all the difference as to the effect


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 18, 2013)

Very evocative images.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2013)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

